# Heidi



## Brian G Turner (Jun 18, 2004)

I just really fancing finding the old over-dubbed German series adaption, and buying it on DVD for my daughters to watch. 

 Hannah is at that age when she can really appreciate it, and even I enjoyed watching it as a kid. All those mountains...

 I know - it's not SFF related - but it's a subject I've been thinking about the past few days.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 18, 2004)

Which adaptation are you talking about exactly, Brian? I'm just curious, because I've seen quite a large number of renditions of Spyri's book. And among those was only one a series: the animated Japanese series.

Ah, I loved that one as a kid ::gets into nostalgic mood:: Is it that series you're talking about or is there really a german series adaptation out there (that I've managed to miss...) 

Or wait, maybe I do have seen such a series... but memory is a bit fuzzy about that subject...

Anyways, the story of Heidi was one of my favourites as a kid. I hope your daughter enjoys it as much as I did.

~Sira - curious and intrigued.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 18, 2004)

It was a film-ed drama, and dubbed - I was strongly under the impression it was a German TV station that had filmed the series. Grandpapa was a nice looking old bloke. 

 I did like it as a child - though it probably looks very dated now. If Foxbat ever sees it around, though, it would be great if he could give me a bell about it. 

 PS - There's a Shirley Temple film, apparently, but that's not the one I'm looking for.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 19, 2004)

There's a region 2 Heidi doing the rounds at the mo'. It's £5.99 at Amazon.co.uk but it doesn't give any details about its origin. As it is only 46 minutes long, I don't think this is the one you are looking for. 

Even if it's not quite what you're looking for, the Amazon one might be worth looking into because they are doing a deal right now - buy Heidi and get The Secret Garden and A little Princess all for just over 20 smackeroonies.

If I come across any more info, I'll let you know


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 19, 2004)

This might be what you're looking for: 1968 TV(colour) series starring Jennifer Edwards and Maximilllian Schell. It was a West Germany/USA collaboration.
Generally regarded as the best of the Heidis.

It's only available on Region 1 DVD or NTSC video.
You can buy the R1 DVD second-hand at Amazon.com for as little as $3.45

Good Hunting


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for the search, Foxbat - but I'm afraid none of those look like what I'm specifically looking for. 

 This was a rather long-running TV series that aired in the 1980's, but possibly older - there was dubbing involved and Germanic language credits - Heidi had short curly hair, and Grandpapa looked like the dad from Dukes of Hazard. 

 But...maybe I should keep an open mind and simply look for the _story_...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 19, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> PS - There's a Shirley Temple film, apparently, but that's not the one I'm looking for.


This is the only Shirley Temple movie I ever liked.  If I recall correctly, it followed the book reasonably closely (or, as closely as one can expect Hollywood to have done).


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 19, 2004)

There is a 1974 TV version which consisted of 6  30minute episodes. As the hunt is narrowed down considerably by the sheer lack of other versions, it's a pretty good bet that this is the one you remember. The bad news is that it is neither avaliable on video or DVD.  

Looks like it'll have to be Shirley Temple for your young 'un


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 20, 2004)

Just 6 episodes? For some reason I have it in my head that the series I'm thinking of ran much much longer. But the date looks good. Maybe another time, though...


----------



## Esioul (Jun 20, 2004)

I think I vaguely recall the dubbed version, and read the book, but I could never stand Heidi herself. Such a little good-two-shoes!


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 19, 2004)

Hold the front page folks. Just released on Region 2 at £14.99
Starring  Katia Polletin and Kathi  Bohm
Made in 1978 and running at 420 minutes is Heidi Series 1.

Brian: I'm pretty sure this must be the one you're looking for


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 19, 2004)

Good call! This sounds very much like it could be the one - I'm sure my eldest will love the series.


----------

